# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Kürtler Türktür: Elenges Aniti ve Alp Urungu bunun Belgesi >  ABD silahıyla poz

## bozok

ABD silahıyla poz   

*07/11/2007 
Haber:Yeniçağ Gzt.

Terör örgütünün elebaşlarından Cemil Bayık, Kandilğde gazetecilere ABD malı M-16 silahıyla poz verdi.*



*ABD, ğPKK hakkında size istihbarat sağlayacağızğ vaadiyle Türkiyeğyi oyalarken, teröristlerin elebaşları yabancı gazetecilere poz vermeyi sürdürüyor. Geçtiğimiz günlerde bir Fransız televizyonuna Kandilğde açıklamalarda bulunan terörist Cemil Bayık, bu kez de uluslararası haber ajanslarına poz verdi. Yanındaki bir grup teröristle Türkiyeğye tehditler savuran hain Bayıkğın elindeki ABD yapımı M-16 silahı dikkat çekti.*

----------

